# David Smith, Pride Bilbao



## Tom D (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello,
I am looking for someone called David Smith, who worked on the Pride of Bilbao. I know there is a David Smith who uses this site but don't know if it is the same one. And is there a way I can message him directly?
Let me know if you can help. 
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

You can send him a private message.
Go to the top of this page and click on private messages.
Pick send new message from the left hand menus.
Start typing in the recipient name and it will start to give you a list to pick from
Click on the name you want
Put a subject in the heading
Type your message 
Then either preview or submit

Cheers
Kris
PS we automatically delete email addresses because this is a public site and you really don't want to get spammed. (EEK)


----------



## Simon108 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Tom,

New to the site but noticed your post ref: Dave Smith, so thought I might be able to help you, I worked on the Pride Of Bilbao between 2000-2004 in the deck department, I know Dave quite well but have lost touch as I left to work on the Inter Island ferries on the Cook straights in Kiwi but came back to UK late 2006 and am currently working P&O Dover,

I am still touch with some of the lads on the Bilbao and can quite easily find out for you if Dave is still working there and if so can get a message to him and then you can take it up from there,

Hope this reply might be helpful,

Regards

Simon


----------

